# Best and worst year to memory?



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2020)

What do you think your best and worst years in life were?

2017 was a big year for me. I taught abroad with Fulbright. 

Worst was probably 2018 though. I was unemployed for a bit and had health issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Jul 9, 2020)

2014-2018 was pretty rough.  Of those years I think 2015 might've been the worse. 

2019 was the best for me.


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 9, 2020)

It's really complicated for me, as I talked about in my "lowest points" in 

Late 2006 and 2007 up to the fall where health issues began was pretty easily the best time of my life. That time kicked off with the ending of my senior season of marching band in high school. We wanted to make Finals of the national competition that year. We did, and the final performance was incredible. _And then we did even better than that. _And thus I had the perfect end to a marching band season ever. Lol. 

When I got home my grandparents surprised me by buying me a bassoon. My dream instrument! And I learned it, and I got to switch to it right into college!

It was a time of bliss, without any real downsides...Until that next fall.

2016 has to be mentioned, too. If you thought I was tl;dr above or in the topic I linked to then I would _really_ be here. I'll put it incredibly simply. I had to drop out of college a few years later and give up on my dreams. I went to a stressful, miserable (because it was overnight) job which I honestly thought was it for me. But, as I talked about in the other topic, the things that were holding me together were all crumbling around me. In a chain of events that seems like it came straight of fiction, I got inspired back into music and found a teacher who really cared about me and made it her mission to get me back into college and it happened.

That makes it sound not so exciting, but I really don't want to go long story mode in this topic where no one is likely to post even anywhere near as much as I have already. Lol.

Fall of 2007 after all of the good I mentioned above, 2015 before all of the good I mentioned happened for 2016, and more recently all leave me confused as to which is the worst. I went into depth on that in the other topic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 9, 2020)

Middle and High school years when I met my friends so ranges from 05-11. 
During college that’s when I had some unfavorable memories and couple years ago as well.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jul 9, 2020)

2018 and 2019 were both terrible years for me. Though I think 2019 was worse, mainly for the fact that I was very sick and in so much pain at the beginning of the year. I ended up in the hospital for three weeks, it was terrible. The first week I had a chest tube in me and was basically confined to my bed, it sucked so much.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 9, 2020)

Best year was probably 2015 as I was in my last year of school and just generally had a better time since it was more mellow.

Worst year was probably 2009 as my parents were splitting and I was old enough to realise that I was sexually assaulted years earlier.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 9, 2020)

2009  was the best year for me.  I also joined NF in 2009

Idk what year was the worst.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 10, 2020)

best years - the ones when i wasnt locced up
worst years - the ones when i was locced up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Jul 11, 2020)

Best year maybe 2008 or 2010

Worst year 2013 or 2018 also 2020 

I pretty much prefer 2000s overall they were good times , I did have good memories in 2010s but the shitty stuff were far more ..


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2020)

Best years: 2011, 2012, 2020

Worst years: 2013 - 2019

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 11, 2020)

This year's one of the fucking worst. 2005-2008 was also super shit for me personally, middle school was one of the most awful times in my life. 

Mind you I hate 05-08 more, middle school was just that shit for me. At least now I have friends.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 14, 2020)

Best year is tough. I tend to think in school years as opposed to calendar years because even after graduating I just went into teaching. I have a lot of good memories from 1998-2002 but also a lot of bad ones because of being a teenager  Maybe 2006-2007. Lots of good memories and not too much drama. Traveled for the first time that year, kind of got my shit together, made some great friends.

Worst years are between 2018 and now. Got really sick in early 2018 and ended up disabled, so I had to abandon all my life plans and training and since then everything has been garbage.


----------



## Gin (Jul 14, 2020)

globally this year is garbage but it's actually been a pretty good one for me in a lot of ways

worst was prolly 2000 or 2001, best is harder to say

had a lot of high points and low points last year, maybe slightly before i joined nf (2010) was when i was consistently happiest


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2020)

2020 is the best because I was paid to stay at home for 4 months but the worst because it meant the end of the restaurant industry as we know it. I'm going to get a job within the medical field.


----------



## Alita (Jul 16, 2020)

My favorite years for me were probably the late 90's to early 2000's. My least favorite years have been probably 2016 to 2020.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 18, 2020)

2010-2012... For personal reasons. I lost almost all my online friends and couple of real life ones. Had to change my lifestyle and thinking as well as manage to look like nothing's wrong to people around me cause no one really gives a damn about how you really are unless it somehow clashes with their lives and mood.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 21, 2020)

Any Pre-2013 year probably has one event that could make an argument in some shape or form as to why it is my worst. However, the more I think about it the more 2003 stands out. It was probably the single year that did so much damage to my family and myself as a person that I don't think any other one is worse than it.

The best year for me is probably 2017. There were mostly good things happening in my personal life that year and nothing really bad happened to drag it all down. On paper 2019 should have been the best one but it was a big transition year that had struggles throughout the majority of it's run.


----------



## Yoona (Jul 23, 2020)

Best 2016: Lying to my parents that I was going to be staying the weekend at a church get together when I left the country and went to New York for a concert. Smoking on my university rooftop when I was supposed to be studying. Just being reckless and care free made that year great.

Worst: 2012-2013 - Bad breakup with a gf and that changed me ever since.


----------



## KamuiKye (Jul 23, 2020)

Best: I went to Disneyland!  

Worst: I lost both my aunt and brother in the same year.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jul 26, 2020)

Worst 2004 -- I got into depression

Best 2013 -- I work in an oil n gas company and got my first 9 months bonus.


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jun 13, 2021)

I would say the worst year for me personally was most likely 2014 and 2015. Here is why.....

*1) *The place that I was living had loud noises and a lot of crowds all the time. Which was mentally overwhelming at times. Especially back then. 
Due to that I had very hard time sleeping some nights.

*2) *There were some fun times though back then , but MY GOD some people and circumstances at that period of time were just so weird. 
The school *(teachers and classmates)* were soooooo brainswashed. I was constantly avoiding them because their aura alone was causing me to lose brain cells

*3)* People around me were so critical and oversensitive. They were constantly telling me what to do. Which of course even back then I was ignoring them. I never take the opinion of a superficial individuals even remotely seriously.

*4) *Fake smiles were all around me and it kinda made me sick from time to time. But I always learned to be stoic and just remain chill

*5)* Also this was the time that I had finally *''friends''* which were NOT of course  since they were backstabbing me any time they got the change and when they saw me eye to eye they acted friendly once again.

Well from 2016 up until now everything is amazing. Even more amazing than 2013 and before. Since everything has changed in a very positive way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rajeman (Jun 17, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> I would say the worst year for me personally was most likely 2014 and 2015. Here is why.....
> 
> *1) *The place that I was living had loud noises and a lot of crowds all the time. Which was mentally overwhelming at times. Especially back then.
> Due to that I had very hard time sleeping some nights.
> ...




So you are saying you have no friends for choice or the fact that people feel uncomfortable when they are close to you ???
Which one it ? Or are they both ?

Not all the people are the same , Xelios. I don't think you should quit friendships with humans.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 17, 2021)

2017 for me because of the Summer.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 17, 2021)

Best were probably 2000-2006. All downhill from there 

been a bad time last 3 years. But that’s life I guess. Adult responsibilities kinda suck.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Keishin (Jun 17, 2021)

2016-ongoing
You have not the slightest of idea

Now im just
Relaxing at park bench


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 17, 2021)

2012.

Family still keenly feeling the effects of the housing crisis by those detestable modern day nobles that run the banks.

As a sort of disclaimer, I don't want morons on this forum to assume that I'm anti-Obama but I MUST criticize his idiotic handling of section 8 laws. 

I was mentally and emotionally damaged because of his bullshit. Ofc a filthy elite like him didn't give one fraction of a fuck for the effects of his changed policies. Our pitiful political system merely works to appease the current loud majority and nothing more. 

I almost died because of that stupid fucking prick. He allowed any sub-human trash to move anywhere they wanted. My father though I complain about him  a lot is not without merit. He was and is a resourceful and hard working individual. He worked for YEARS to finally afford us a house and when he did we lived peacefully for some years. until another greedy, sub-human group of elites ruined the banks and caused the housing crisis. 

Because of him I was almost shot, suffered severe stress for YEARS... In a just world all of Obamas money would go to me and other families afflicted by his garbage policy. Look I'm sure this is a nuanced issue, I'm sure the short sighted fool couldn't even fathom what his policies could do to the lower class... He allowed virtually any sub-human troll to move ot any neighborhood they want and mind you while that is  very helpful to those who are poor but kind and intelligent, that is very damaging to them as well if they happen to find a good neighborhood that then got spoiled by his policies. 

I'm quite tired of these privileged asshats running our country. They run it like royals based on family histories of success regardless of whether they possess the skill, intelligence, or talent that the family member that brought them to prominence had. Trump is certainly no exception to that criticism. 

These out of touch morons have no place ruling the common people. They have lost what it means to be human, what it means to struggle, or even what it means to live. They can have anything they want at a moments notice and the corruption in their pitiful minds has become apparent. 

They are not us, and fuck them all. They ruined most of my life. Bush before Obama and Trump had his hand too. And Biden is better but not much.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 24, 2021)

so nobody but me is scared of talking about the bad years, out of fear that negative thinking will jinx you?   

there have been some tough times, but life goes on i suppose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 24, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> 2012.
> 
> Family still keenly feeling the effects of the housing crisis by those detestable modern day nobles that run the banks.
> 
> ...




This is a tangent off what you said, but a relative of mine retired in a safe but sort of poor area of nevada and there was a single home in the neighborhood that was public housing.

When he first moved there a man, woman and their one kid lived in the public housing unit, and he liked them a lot. They were biker types but they were friendly and didn't cause trouble.

Once they moved out, which they did within the first year, the public housing unit became a revolving door of noisy, antisocial hooligans who all had at least three kids, one of them had an _uncountable number of children_ at the home and probably collected kids for money, apparently there were police showing up to the residence every other month for years and years and years and nobody ever moved out, they just got arrested. This one unit ruined the whole neighborhood. Last I heard someone finally pressured whoever owned that place to get rid of it as public housing and everybody's relieved.

...that's probably not what you're talking about but your post reminded me of it for some reason.


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2021)

my memory is deleted annually so i wouldn't know
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> This is a tangent off what you said, but a relative of mine retired in a safe but sort of poor area of nevada and there was a single home in the neighborhood that was public housing.
> 
> When he first moved there a man, woman and their one kid lived in the public housing unit, and he liked them a lot. They were biker types but they were friendly and didn't cause trouble.
> 
> ...



It was worse because it was in a neighborhood of mostly owned houses and one dick bag had to rent to the worst possible section 8 beneficiaries possible. Mind you I was drunk when I posted that so it's probably a little angrier than I am now. 

Before they moved in there was a perfectly nice Mexican family that got along with everyone.

I want to say everyone deserves a place to live and needs one to move up in society, but there are certain people that seem incapable of becoming full fledged adults. We should send them to an island and shove 'em in some stone tower, let them cuss each other out and kill each other until we're rid of them quite frankly. Some people are just animals. 

Some druggie white family eventually moved in another house on the other side. Damn Eminem wannabe bf of the woman was always stealing ACs and shit. Hopeless trash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 25, 2021)

Jim said:


> my memory is deleted annually so i wouldn't know
> j/k



I honestly believe that as truth now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2021)

Worst 2004 & 2010. Parents died.
Best 2012 : Got myself and GF and we're still together.
2020 was pretty great too all things considered. I now have a job and I know what I like to do. Except GrandFather died of Covid.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2021)

Corona aside, 2020 was the worst year by far. Lost several family members.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 27, 2021)

2018 - 2019 - multiple promotions and a hot girlfriend

2020 hated the extra workload in a pandemic and me and the hottie split up

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 27, 2021)

Best - 2010, 2016, 2018, 2019 until October when i got to know that a close family member had cancer and that had no cure.
Worst- 2013, 2019, 2020, 2021- i lost that family member to cancer.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Rebel (Jul 13, 2021)

Hard to say, even the best years were full of bad stuff

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jul 13, 2021)

2019 was pretty alright

2021 started off absolutely awful cuz i got ungodly sick - sicker than i've ever been - and was like that for two months or so. it has slowly gotten better since

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jul 25, 2021)

2020 was pretty good, likely one of the best so far 

2017 or 2009 fight for bottom of the barrel spot. Also 2011 and 2010


----------



## Solsikke (Jul 25, 2021)

I would lament that 2020 was the worst year for me by far, but the year wasn't actually all that bad for me. I really enjoyed the time off from work and still got paid for it. I've had rough patches in my life but none of them lasted a year or more.

As for my best year by far, it's hard to choose from 2015-2019.


----------



## Voyeur (Aug 1, 2021)

Best year: 2015 I was promoted at work, traveled the US on a road trip and fulfilled a life long childhood dream of going to Japan.

Worst year: 2021, headaches with weather, housing, and I lost a close friend that I am struggling to deal with.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 3, 2021)

2019 was my peak year. Friends were perfect. Peak overall physical condition. Had a hot girlfriend who seemed perfect(ha) Was seen as the goto guy for everything at work (Marine Corps) And I had hella money.

2020 was my worst year. Friends moved all over the country. Stopped working out for most of the year. Relationship became toxic. Spent a lot of money on dumb shit. And my depression was at an all time high.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 14, 2021)

Best: this year followed by 14/15. This year had a lot of challenges, but despite massive odds i still managed to tie the knot, move to a new house, get a big transition in the phase of my life in general. 14/15 was simply a happy year, happy families, friends, gfs, and a great financial year.

Worst: 2017 by far, then 2016. 2017 lost my dad and grandmother. 2016 lost my uncle, my dad's little brother. It broke him, and seeing him in pieces broke me.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 14, 2021)

worst 2009-2010-2011. flunked out from uni. unemployed almost kill myself

best. when she was born and everyday after


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 14, 2021)

2019 was probably the year I was the happiest and saddest.

I was fit, happy, optimistic, traveling, and doing the hobbies I loved in the latter half of 2019.

But I also lost both of my maternal grandparents that year. I also lost my paternal grandma in last 2018 and my father had multiple heart attacks in late 2018-2019. I guess you can say late 2018 to mid 2019 sucked.


----------

